# Rail Road Ties for shed "foundation"



## BoilerMan (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm going to build a shed and thought I'd seek the wisdom here about the longevity of RR ties on a washed shale base.  I have a spot grubbed out and will have the final grade about 4" above existing grade with 100% 1"- crushed ledge (known as blue shale here).  

Thoughts?

Should I used P.T. lumber as a base instead?  

TS


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 1, 2014)

Thinking treated RR ties would work as well as PT wood.


----------



## Charlie2 (Nov 1, 2014)

If it was ground contact RR ties would last you forever. The new EPA PT lumber sucks. However, as well as your setting up the final grade, which ever was the cheapest.


----------



## Vikestand (Nov 1, 2014)

I have some RR ties here that have been sitting on the ground my whole life(28 years), no rot.


----------



## mustash29 (Nov 2, 2014)

I had 3 RR ties in my stacking area, which is sort of a low spot, in direct contact with the ground, for the best part of 15 yrs.  They were crappy when I put them down.  They have degraded a bit.  I pulled them up to level the area out.  Using plastic pallets instead.

I'd use whatever is cheaper, because it sounds like your base is just dandy.


----------



## Michael Golden (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm surprised by these responses, my FIL built a small retaining wall with RR ties. After about 8 years they are all but rotted, could be that it laid damp? If you are putting them on a stone base maybe you will be fine.


----------



## BoilerMan (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks guys, I wanted to pour a slab on build on that, but then taxes are double on the 12 x 16 shed.  So I opted for this approach.  Most of the ties I can find are already 20+ years old and appear to be in good shape, which is why they are being sold I'd guess.

I guess my real question should be:  If you were to build a shed for storage of equipment, tires etc, how would you build it?  $100/year extra taxes if I' on a slab so thats out. 

TS


----------



## smokedragon (Nov 2, 2014)

Gravel base is not a bad idea for storing equipment.  If you are gonna have a roof and sides, that would keep grass from growing.  That is the route I would go if a slab is out of the question.  

RR ties on gravel last a LONG time.


----------



## Charlie2 (Nov 2, 2014)

Lay down 6 mil plastic first, then a raised gravel base is about as good as it gets, next to concrete anyway. It'll be dry as a bone from ground moisture and ground moisture is what does the damage in an enclosed area.


----------



## jaoneill (Nov 2, 2014)

RR ties on gravel will last near a lifetime if they are solid when you put them down. PT wood, unless it is grade stamped .60 (foundation grade) will rot within 10-15 years.


----------

